# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Vitamin B17

## LibertiORDeth

What foods should I consume to get enough B17?  Foods that are easy enough to find and taste good?

----------


## ClockwiseSpark

> What foods should I consume to get enough B17?  Foods that are easy enough to find and taste good?


Why do you specifically need B17?

----------


## FrankRep

> What foods should I consume to get enough B17?  Foods that are easy enough to find and taste good?


Apricot seeds are an easy way to get B17 (inside the husk)

G. Edward Griffin gives some excellent sources on foods that contain B17
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...30190281243507

----------


## Agent CSL

> Apricot seeds are an easy way to get B17 (inside the husk)
> 
> G. Edward Griffin gives some excellent sources on foods that contain B17
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...30190281243507


Don't apricot seeds contain cyanide?

----------


## FrankRep

> Don't apricot seeds contain cyanide?


There are different forms of cyanide. Watch the video, it will fully explain the process.

----------


## fr33domfightr

Wasn't there a guy that made Ricin using Apricot pits?  Remember, in Las Vegas not too long ago, he wound up in the hospital.  I don't know if there's anything to worry about or not regarding B17.



FF

----------


## FrankRep

> Wasn't there a guy that made Ricin using Apricot pits?  Remember, in Las Vegas not too long ago, he wound up in the hospital.  I don't know if there's anything to worry about or not regarding B17.


It's powerful stuff, too much of any substance can be harmful.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> Apricot seeds are an easy way to get B17 (inside the husk)
> 
> G. Edward Griffin gives some excellent sources on foods that contain B17
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...30190281243507


I just watched it (well most of it) he only named a few.  I was told apricot seeds are bitter as $#@! though.

----------


## FrankRep

> I just watched it (well most of it) he only named a few.  I was told apricot seeds are bitter as $#@! though.


It tastes like a strong almond.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> It tastes like a strong almond.


How strong?

----------


## Kotin

> How strong?


not as strong as you

----------


## hillertexas

apple seeds

----------


## cska80

I work at GNC. I didn't watch the video but I'm told that B-17 isn't really an essential B vitamin. Honestly, I take the GNC brand multivitamin at work and it's fantastic. I'm not trying to sell you on anything as I don't get e-commisions  but GNC multivitamins are far better than any others. Much higher percentages and potency of vitamins and other nutrients, as well as being time released so you do not piss away most of the product halfway throughout your day. Other than that, I don't know anything more about B-17.

----------


## decatren

> How strong?


strong like bunchies :bunchies:

----------


## Danke

> strong like bunchies :bunchies:


Bunchies are high in vitamin B-17?

----------


## FrankRep

> I work at GNC. I didn't watch the video but I'm told that B-17 isn't really an essential B vitamin. Honestly, I take the GNC brand multivitamin at work and it's fantastic. I'm not trying to sell you on anything as I don't get e-commisions  but GNC multivitamins are far better than any others. Much higher percentages and potency of vitamins and other nutrients, as well as being time released so you do not piss away most of the product halfway throughout your day. Other than that, I don't know anything more about B-17.


The video gives a detailed explanation of how it works. It won't hurt to research it.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I work at GNC. I didn't watch the video but I'm told that B-17 isn't really an essential B vitamin. Honestly, I take the GNC brand multivitamin at work and it's fantastic. I'm not trying to sell you on anything as I don't get e-commisions  but GNC multivitamins are far better than any others. Much higher percentages and potency of vitamins and other nutrients, as well as being time released so you do not piss away most of the product halfway throughout your day. Other than that, I don't know anything more about B-17.


GNC can't legally put vitamin B-17 into their vitamin formulas.  The federal government made it illegal for people to buy the pure form of B-17.  This is probably why you won't find it in GNC vitamins.

----------


## dannno

> I work at GNC. I didn't watch the video but I'm told that B-17 isn't really an essential B vitamin. Honestly, I take the GNC brand multivitamin at work and it's fantastic. I'm not trying to sell you on anything as I don't get e-commisions  but GNC multivitamins are far better than any others. Much higher percentages and potency of vitamins and other nutrients, as well as being time released so you do not piss away most of the product halfway throughout your day. Other than that, I don't know anything more about B-17.


B-17 isn't a regular vitamin. It is cyanide paired up with some other molecule, and when it is exposed to the outer membrane of a cancerous cell, a chemical reaction takes place and the cyanide is released, killing the cancer at the source. The rest is passed through your body, but I wouldn't recommend eating more than 10 or 12 raw apricot seeds a day.

----------


## dannno

> How strong?


The more bitter the better, because you don't need as many seeds. 

You can buy bags by the pound and store them in the fridge or freezer. Then soak the seeds for a day in water in your fridge, then they're soft enough to eat.

----------


## SnappleLlama

> B-17 isn't a regular vitamin. It is cyanide paired up with some other molecule, and when it is exposed to the outer membrane of a cancerous cell, a chemical reaction takes place and the cyanide is released, killing the cancer at the source. The rest is passed through your body, but I wouldn't recommend eating more than 10 or 12 raw apricot seeds a day.


That's really interesting...thanks for the info!

----------


## steve005

> I work at GNC. I didn't watch the video but I'm told that B-17 isn't really an essential B vitamin. Honestly, I take the GNC brand multivitamin at work and it's fantastic. I'm not trying to sell you on anything as I don't get e-commisions  but GNC multivitamins are far better than any others. Much higher percentages and potency of vitamins and other nutrients, as well as being time released so you do not piss away most of the product halfway throughout your day. Other than that, I don't know anything more about B-17.



How could something made in a factory be better than something that grew naturally?

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> apple seeds


Really? I always eat the apple cores.  How many apples of seeds should I eat a day?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> Really? I always eat the apple cores.  How many apples of seeds should I eat a day?


Apple seeds are a mild Toxin/Poison... how do I know this?

I have never forgotten when I learned this, as a teenager at the Ben Franklin Science Museum in Philadelphia.

here's a quick hit on toxic apple seeds

http://chemistry.about.com/b/2007/09...-poisonous.htm

----------


## DamianTV

> It tastes like a strong almond.


Oh, Bitter Almonds are also known sources of Vitamin B-17 (Laetrile - Lay Uh Trill)  Yeah make fun of my Hukt On Fonix Wurkt Four Me pronunciation.  Theres some sort of grass that is also a great source of B17.

Recap of the video: 

It basically says that B 17 is not toxic when injested, but when it hits a cancer cell, other compounds cause it to break down into the cyanide subcomponent in the cancer cell and cause it to die without damaging healthy tissue around it.

It also refers to trophoblastic cells.  A trophoblastic (dunno if I spelled that right) cell is what your body originally comes from while still in an embryonic state.  The cells in an embryo havent been assigned specific functions yet, like heart muscle or bone cell.  After 3 months (again I might be wrong, its been months since I watched that video) the embryo's liver turns on and is then able to process B17.  Now the weird thing is that it says a trophoblast cell is a pre cancer cell.  IE every cell in your body was at one point cancerous.  Trophoblast cells also occur during localized damage as part of the pre-regenerative process.  The trophoblast cell grows, lets say in place of a cut or a burn, then is turned into that type of tissue it is replacing, like skin.  Sun burns, skin cancer, smoke, lung cancer, all caused by trophoblast cells initially healing the affected areas, but without the presence of vitamin B17 the growth can not be regulated by the body and it grows out of control, into cancer.

Personally, this is the second major anti cancer treatment I've heard along with the Rife Machine.  No one ever clicks my links so if you are interested, google Royal Raymond Rife and skip the sites that call him a nutjob, obviously MSM has their dirty hands involved in that.  Kind of like the comments on About.com, About is also MSM.

----------


## Zippyjuan

B-17 has not had demonstrated benefits against cancer and too much could lead to cyanide poisoning.  May look at some of this thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=168165

A Canadian report: http://www.bccancer.bc.ca/PPI/Unconv...itriloside.htm



> "A clinical trial conducted at the Mayo Clinic and three other prominent cancer centers found no anticancer effect but found significant blood levels of cyanide in some of the patients." (Hafner)
> 
> While taking Laetrile, patients may suffer nausea, vomiting, headache, and dizziness. (Ontario)
> 
> "*Symptoms following cyanide poisoning include sudden, severe vomiting and epigastric pain followed by syncope [a faint], lethargy, coma, and seizures. Chronic consumption of plants high in cyanogenic glycosides has resulted in optic atrophy [a wasting away of the optic disc], nerve deafness, spastic paraparesis [a partial paralysis of the lower extremities], ataxia [failure of muscular coordination], clonus [alternate muscular contraction and relaxation in rapid succession], and peripheral neuropathy." (Fetrow)
> 
> "Serious cases of poisoning have been reported as a result of eating quantities of these seeds*." (Tyler)
> 
> Several patients participating in the clinical trial conducted by Moertel had symptomatic toxicity (nausea and vomiting, headache, dizziness, mental obtundation, dermatitis). These symptoms subsided promptly when oral amygdalin was discontinued. They were sometimes (but not always) associated with relatively high levels of blood cyanide. The cyanide approached levels known to be lethal to animals. (Moertel)
> ...


From the UK: http://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/help/de...asp?page=21859




> Side effects of laetrile
> Laetrile contains cyanide, which is a type of poison.  So the side effects of laetrile are the same as those of cyanide.  These include
> 
> Sickness           
> Headache           
> Dizziness           
> Liver damage           
> A lack of oxygen to the body tissues           
> A drop in blood pressure           
> ...





> A word of caution 
> At the end of the day, only you can decide whether or not to use alternative cancer therapies such as laetrile.  But we don't recommend using any alternative therapies, including laetrile, in place of conventional treatment.  There is often little (if any) scientific or medical evidence to back up the claims made by their promoters.  If you have cancer, using unproven methods instead of conventional medical treatment can seriously affect your health.  
> 
> *Many internet sites advertise and promote laetrile as a treatment to cure cancer.  But no reputable scientific cancer organisations support any of these claims.  Our advice is to be very cautious about believing this type of information or paying for any alternative cancer therapy over the internet.* 
> Whenever we put up information on alternative treatments that have not been properly tested, we receive angry emails that say we are trying to prevent people with cancer from getting effective treatment. This is not what we want to do.  We are concerned that products are marketed as potential cures, and often sold for a great deal of money, when they lack scientific evidence to prove they help.  It is not in the interests of drug companies or research organisations such as ours to ignore potential new treatments.  Thousands and thousands of compounds are screened every year to try to find those that might be the basis of effective treatments.  If laetrile or amygdalin had any therapeutic benefit, drug companies would have developed it into a potential treatment long ago.


Consuming or taking it offers you no real benifits in terms of health and could in fact jeopardize your health.  I don't think that is a good risk to take.  But each will make their own decisions.  Just be sure it is an informed one.

----------


## Zippyjuan

http://www.vitaminsinformation.net/v...tamin_b17.html

From Vitamins Information (they do not have a side to take on the issue)




> Vitamin B17 is a highly controversial vitamin that is also goes by the names amygdalin and laetrile. The alternative medicine community claim it is a cure for cancer, but many in traditional medicine call that proclamation quackery. Exacerbating the controversy is the fact that neither side has much scientific proof one way or the other. 
> 
> Amygdalin is the original name of vitamin B17. A scientist back in the 70s began calling amygdalin a vitamin in order to use it as a cancer treatment. Vitamins do not require approval by the Food & Drug Administration, so changing the name from amygdalin to vitamin B17 allowed it to be sold and used on cancer patients. 
> 
> There is no direct evidence that vitamin B17 has cured any cancer patients, but many medical professionals say that it is poisonous and actually killed people instead of saving them. You see, vitamin B17 contains cyanide, which is a lethal poison. Some doctors claim that instead of eradicating tumors, the vitamin B17, or amygdalin, gave the cancer patients cyanide poisoning. 
> 
> In recent years, the sale of laetrile - as it is called in its drug form - was banned in the United States, although vitamin B17 can still be found. Many medical professionals and researchers say there is no proof that vitamin B17 cures cancer, and it is too deadly to be used as a treatment. 
> 
> Alternative medicine proponents retort that chemotherapy has many more poisonous elements than vitamin B17, and they stick to their claims that the cyanide in vitamin B17 fights against cancerous tumors. This side of the argument also claims that the FDA and medical community in the U.S. has lied to keep laetrile off the market because it negatively affects the enormous profits that drug companies make from cancer drugs. 
> ...

----------


## Dr.3D

> Then soak the seeds for a day in water in your fridge, then they're soft enough to eat.


I would not suggest soaking the seed in water as this may hydrolyze the amygdalin into prussic acid.   This of course would cause systemic poisoning.

Read here for more info.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> B-17 has not had demonstrated benefits against cancer and too much could lead to cyanide poisoning.  May look at some of this thread: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=168165
> 
> A Canadian report: http://www.bccancer.bc.ca/PPI/Unconv...itriloside.htm
> 
> 
> From the UK: http://www.cancerhelp.org.uk/help/de...asp?page=21859
> 
> 
> 
> Consuming or taking it offers you no real benifits in terms of health and could in fact jeopardize your health.  I don't think that is a good risk to take.  But each will make their own decisions.  Just be sure it is an informed one.


The way I understand it (according to the video) the cyanide isn't released until it comes in contact with the cancerous cells, which then is killed by it.

----------


## dannno

> http://www.vitaminsinformation.net/v...tamin_b17.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Exacerbating the controversy is the fact that neither side has much scientific proof one way or the other.



That's all YOU need to know.

----------


## Zippyjuan

You are asuming that what the video says is correct. 

http://northerndoctor.com/2008/10/10...rnel-of-truth/



> Le Canard Noir has written a highly informative post on this issue at The Quackometer. He will fill you in on the Cochrane and Bandolier opinions on the evidence for the benefits of apricot kernels. Take a look at his post but I will summarise and tell you the current position is that there is no evidence whatsoever of benefit. There is no evidence they help with cancer. What is not particularly controversial is the known side effects from taking cyanide.
> 
> Julian Graves are now selling apricot kernels and they will flog you 250g of them online here. Apricot kernels contain amygdalin (or laetrile) and this is hydrolysed to hydrogen cyanide amongst other things. Nice.
> 
> If you are not too sure of the clinical effects of cyanide poisoning then let me fill you in on a case report of poisoning from apricot kernels recorded in this paper in the Annals of Emergency Medicine in 1998.
> 
> A 41 year old woman ate around 30 apricot kernels (~15g) and then within 20-30minutes developed numbness and weakness.  She was able to ring a friend and tell her she was short of breath (dyspnoeic) and having problems swallowing. Her friend called the emergency services and the paramedics found her collapsed on her bathroom floor. They rushed her to the Emergency Department. The paper records her pretty dismal state - including a metabolic acidosis where her blood pH was 7.17. The normal is 7.37-7.43 - bear in mind this a logarithmic scale - and you will appreciate this is a parlous position to be in.
> 
> It was diagnosed by the emergency physician (top effort!) and she was given the antidote of amyl nitrite and sodium thiosulfate. Blood cyanide levels were up and confirmed the diagnosis but she made a full recovery. The paper goes on to comment:
> ...

----------


## dannno

> I would not suggest soaking the seed in water as this may hydrolyze the amygdalin into prussic acid.   This of course would cause systemic poisoning.
> 
> Read here for more info.


Hmmm, maybe.. I've seen a few places that say that's how you should eat them, but that could be wrong. 

BTW, that story is from 1980

----------


## DamianTV

Let me explain Ph Balance real fast.  What they said about it being on a logarythmic scale is correct.  But what they fail to mention is that the scale goes from 1 to 14 with 7 being the "perfect balance".  Lower than 1 is acidic and higher is alkaline.

But again this sounds like the type of bashing research most MSM places post.  Oh she took too much? And that is what sound like happened.  Then the drug must not be effective.  Gee wiz, I wonder what would happen to my blood pH if I were to take 140 aspirin, or viagra.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That's all YOU need to know.


Actually, as in the links I provided earlier and in the other thread, there have been medical studies which looked into whether eating apricot seeds or taking laetril (either orally or via injection) had any benefit to cancer patients and they revealed no benefit.  Add to that the risk of possible poisoning and I think that one would be wise to think twice about eating them with the intent of improving their health.  But that is my opinion and you are free to do as you wish.  Just try to be aware of all the facts on the subject and not just some video with no solid research behind it. 

More info:
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/m.../ai_2603000010



> There has been considerable controversy regarding apricot seed, and specifically amygdalin, one of its components. Since the 1920, in many countries around the globe it has been recognized as a possible cancer preventative and malignant cell growth inhibitor. In San Francisco biochemist Ernst Krebs's article The Nitrilosides (Vitamin B17)-Their Nature, Occurrence and Metabolic Significance (Antineoplastic Vitamin B17), theorized that amygdalin, with diet and vitamins, could inhibit cancerous growths. In the years since, it has been used in many countries as a cancer treatment, thought to be especially beneficial in the treatment of smoking-related tumors such as lung cancer . *Several studies done in the United States throughout the 1970s and early 1980s demonstrated that amygdalin did not kill cancer cells. Review of patients' records where there had been reported cures or remarkable size reduction in tumors did not provide credible evidence of amygdalin ability to treat cancer effectively. There has been significant documentation that amygdalin breaks down into cyanide, a potent poison, in the human body, and when taken in sufficiently high doses, can actually bring on death due to its toxicity.*
> 
> 
> 
> Precautions:
> As noted previously, the amygdalin in apricot seed breaks down within the body into a form of the deadly poison cyanide, or prussic acid. There has been considerable debate concerning its level of toxicity to human beings. Following an Oklahoma judicial decision legalizing the importation of amygdalin in 1986, clinical trials were begun by the FDA and National Cancer Institute in 1987. Amygdalin was used, along with the diet, enzymes, and vitamins suggested by pro-amygdalin factions. The report from this study concludes: "No substantive benefit was observed in terms of cure, improvement, or stabilization of the cancer." They further reported that "the hazards of amygdalin therapy were evidenced in several patients by symptoms of cyanide toxicity or by blood cyanide levels approaching lethal range. Amygdalin is a toxic drug that is not effective as a cancer treatment." It has been reported that ten apricot seeds can kill a child.
> 
> Side effects:
> Chinese practitioners caution using apricot seed if the person being treated suffers from diarrhea. Headache and nausea have been reported following ingestion of small amounts. The most serious side effect of apricot seed is potential cyanide poisoning. When large doses of cyanide are ingested, death is almost instantaneous. Toxicity from smaller doses is manifested by vomiting, diarrhea, mental confusion, vertigo, headache, extreme dyspnea, and violent respirations, slow pulse, weakness, glassy or protruding eyes, dilated pupils, and a characteristic (peach blossoms, bitter almond) odor to the breath.

----------


## dannno

> You are asuming that what the video says is correct. 
> 
> http://northerndoctor.com/2008/10/10...rnel-of-truth/


Ya, and you are assuming that it isn't. 

First of all, you're supposed to eat 7-10/day, spread out throughout the day, not 30 at once..Could you eat 30 peaches in one sitting? That's ridiculous. No creature in nature would *ever* consider doing that. There's no evidence of what exactly causes these symptoms, whether it happens to everybody, etc. Then we have these clinical trials you claim to have that show it doesn't help cancer patients, yet they didn't have any evidence of cyanide poising during the trials??

I keep seeing all these articles talk about cyanide poisoning without addressing the issue. Why can't they try to educate people who have already educated themselves on this topic rather than just going for the masses who don't understand it at all? That's what makes me so skeptical, they always talk about the horrors of cyanide poising, yet they don't address the fact that the B-17 "pushers" claim that the cyanide isn't released into your body until it comes into contact with a cancer cell. EVER. Why don't they mention it and address it?

It's like being at a 9/11 debunker site that claims that truthers claim that fire doesn't melt steel, and then saying that this leads truthers to believe that the buildings couldn't have been brought down by fire. Then they go on and on about how the fire was hot enough to weaken the steel... what they never mention is that when a truther says, "fire doesn't melt steal", they are almost always referring to the molten metal (melted steal) found at the towers weeks after the event. It's really frustrating when I hear debunking articles spout lies that distract people from the evidence, as is being done here.

Everybody knows cyanide is poisoness, I don't need a debunking article to outline it for me. I already know fire weakens steel, I don't need to read a debunking article to outline it for me.

----------


## Zippyjuan

If you read them, there ARE a couple of links in this post which say that cyanide IS produced from the seeds in the body before they even have a chance to reach any cancer cells.  It does not have to kill people to have a negative impact on the body. I will agree that the woman who tried to eat 30 is an extreme example.  
How many seeds do you need to consume to obtain the claimed benefit?  One? Twenty?  How much B17 would be recommended?  How many seeds do you need to achieve that level? How many seeds would be toxic?  These are important questions.

This article recomends up to 30- 40 a day for treatment and even up to 50 a day- so if you follow the information on the internet, maybe what happend to that woman is not so unusual. 
http://www.naturalhealthbenefits.com...-laetrile.html



> As a preventative you should take 10 kernels a day, *as a treatment 30-40 per day (under supervision) taken with food. The maximum should be 50 a day.* The reason that it should be limited is that in large doses it can lower blood pressure and sometimes has the effect of making you feel a bit light headed. Kernels should be chewed and not swallowed whole, and no more than 5 at a time, with at least an hour in between doses


This one recommends one seed for each pound of body weight so if you are 180 pounds that is 18 seeds a day. 
http://www.worldwithoutcancer.org.uk/faq.html




> 4) Q. What is the recommended daily dosage of vitamin B-17 for prevention?
> 
> While exact amounts of B-17 for a "minimum daily requirement" in cancer surveillance have not been established, the basic concept is that sufficient daily B-17 may be obtained by following either of two suggestions:
> 
> One, according to Dr. Krebs, eating all the B-17-containing fruits whole (seeds included), but not eating more of the seeds by themselves than you would be eating if you ate them in the whole fruit. Example: if you eat three apples a day, the seeds in the three apples are sufficient B-17. You would not eat a pound of apple seeds.
> 
> Second, one peach or apricot kernel per 10 lbs. of body weight is believed to be more than sufficient as a normal safeguard in cancer prevention, although precise numbers may vary from person to person in accordance with individual metabolism and dietary habits. A 170-lb man, for example, might consume 17 apricot or peach kernels per day and receive a biologically reasonable amount of vitamin B-17. Two or three Vitamin B17 tablets (100 mg) is an acceptable supplemental dosage per day. 
> 
> And two important notes: Certainly, you can consume too much of anything. Too many kernels or seeds, for example, can be expected to produce unpleasant side effects. These natural foods should be consumed in biologically rational amounts (no more than 30 to 35 kernels per day).


Honestly, there is no standard answer- to either the prevention question or the toxicity question.   It wll vary by the person too- size, age, metabolism.   Either way, you are taking a risk.

----------


## dannno

> How many seeds do you need to consume to obtain the claimed benefit?  One? Twenty?  How much B17 would be recommended?  How many seeds do you need to achieve that level? How many seeds would be toxic?  These are important questions.


They say don't consume any more seeds in a day than you would feel comfortable eating apricots. 

I don't think I would feel comfortable eating more than 7-10 apricots in a day, throughout the day, which is the recommended dose. 

I think if you're perfectly healthy, even just 2 or 3 seeds a day would be highly beneficial in warding off cancer. Someone who is developing cancer would probably want to eat more.

----------


## linux

> B-17 isn't a regular vitamin. It is cyanide paired up with some other molecule, and when it is exposed to the outer membrane of a cancerous cell, a chemical reaction takes place and the cyanide is released, killing the cancer at the source. The rest is passed through your body, but I wouldn't recommend eating more than 10 or 12 raw apricot seeds a day.


So you can fight cancer with apricot seeds?  I'll be damned.  

"hey honey, some guy on Ron Paul Forums just cured cancer...no $#@!, really"

----------


## Printo

> Don't apricot seeds contain cyanide?


Yea lol cyanide is also in apple seeds.  In fact I think most fruit seeds do.

Vitamin b17 or Amygdalin doesnt really serve any purposes in the human body.  In Mexico, cyanide is used in the treatment of cancer.  If I were you I would try to avoid vitamin b17 consumption.  The cyanide wont kill you but it will inhibit Complex IV of the Electron Transport Chain which will hinder ATP synthesis.  You'll become extremely lethargic, weak, loss of certain sense function like hearing & sight.

----------


## Leadman584

Add a healthy dose of peas to your diet and you'll be fine.

----------


## humanic

> Yea lol cyanide is also in apple seeds.  In fact I think most fruit seeds do.
> 
> Vitamin b17 or Amygdalin doesnt really serve any purposes in the human body.  In Mexico, cyanide is used in the treatment of cancer.  If I were you I would try to avoid vitamin b17 consumption.  The cyanide wont kill you but it will inhibit Complex IV of the Electron Transport Chain which will hinder ATP synthesis.  You'll become extremely lethargic, weak, loss of certain sense function like hearing & sight.


You've clearly not done any real research on B17.  I recommend people read this chapter of the book Alive and Well by Dr. Binzel, a personal friend of G. Edward Griffin who used Laetrile in the treatment of cancer patients with great success for decades.

----------


## Conservative Christian

> Consuming or taking it offers you no real benifits in terms of health and could in fact jeopardize your health.  I don't think that is a good risk to take.  But each will make their own decisions.  Just be sure it is an informed one.


^Hogwash!

You need to follow your own advice in regard to making informed decisions, because your above statements are NOT "informed".

Overconsumption of virtually ANY vitamin is bad for you. Ever heard of vitamin poisoning? You can get it from taking too much of virtually ANY vitamin, especially commonly available over-the-counter multi-vitamins that don't even contain B-17.

When taken in PROPER doses, B-17 is no more dangerous than any other vitamin.

----------


## LibertiORDeth

> ^Hogwash!
> 
> You need to follow your own advice in regard to making informed decisions, because your above statements are NOT "informed".
> 
> Overconsumption of virtually ANY vitamin is bad for you. Ever heard of vitamin poisoning? You can get it from taking too much of virtually ANY vitamin, especially commonly available over-the-counter multi-vitamins that don't even contain B-17.
> 
> When taken in PROPER doses, B-17 is no more dangerous than any other vitamin.


I thought excess vitamins are just expelled.

----------


## DamianTV

Most of the time they are.  But add too much Hydrogen Chloride (powder) to water and you have some pretty nasty acid.  (Hydrygen Chloride by itself isnt dangerous in a powdered substance, but when you introduce it to liquid is when it becomes its more well known acidic form). 

Its about Balance.  Most common word used to describe things like this but it really should be refered to as working with RANGES.  Your body has certain operating tolerances just like everything else.  Your car can run for a while even if it is low on oil, or even a little too much oil.  You can power your computer if you only have 109 volts coming out of your wall instead of 110VAC.  Your 9V battery might only put out 8.5 volts.  But what happens to your car if you completely FILL the entire engine compartment with oil.  No air gets in.  What happens if you run your comptuer on 220VAC?  It burns out.  The more out of balance, or more properly, operating ranges, that it is, the faster it will burn out.

B17 is the same damn thing.  Not enough and it wont do what we want it to do, help your body naturally kill cancer.  Too much and you can die.  Drink too much water and you can get "water drunk".  Dont eat enough salt and your brain wont be able to transmit and receive its electrical signals effectively.  Water in pure form, literal H2O is an INSULATOR.  The IMPURITIES in water that make it electrically conductive.  Salt is one of those key ingredients.  So if you have literally no salt intake, your brain will shut down.  Also in most commercially available salt today is IODINE.  Iodine deficiency causes Gaut.  Another result of imbalance, or operating outside of tolerances.

The thing is about our new twisted political chemical science is that it is only geared towards making someone money off of your sickness which dramatically skews the results.  If the information was not edited by lawyers, we could actually get some tests done to find the SAFE and RECOMMENDED levels of B17.

----------


## RideTheDirt

> I thought excess vitamins are just expelled.


You're thinking water soluble vitamins.

----------


## Working Poor

I wish more folks would concentrate on prevention. 

Eat a healthy diet that supports the immune system and other systems of the body. 

Stay away from white sugar and flour products, be especially mindful about how you feed your children. Children need lots of fresh fruits and veggies and please breast feed them. Find out all you can about vaccines and be extremely cautious about their use.

For some multi vitamins are good. I personally cannot take "b complex" or any other multis on a daily basis they make my stomach hurt. 

I cannot take any of the GNC brands of supplements they all have something in them that gives me either a head ache or affects my digestion. I have tried their brands many times always with the same results.

As far as B17 goes from reading up on it; eating raw apricot seeds sounds kind of risky to me. It may be why I hardly ever see fresh apricots in the stores any more. Maybe they are using all the seeds up in facial scrubs...lol

Even if you have cancer I am sure eating right will help assist the body in recovering. Read up on what natural things you can do to assist the particular system of the body that has cancer. Find a doctor that addresses your concerns. Always get a second opinion before under going radical treatment or accepting a diagnoses. You never know when your lab results might have gotten mixed up and believe me it happens.

----------


## A. Havnes

Technically, too much of anything is bad for you.  Remember that woman who died of water toxicity during the Hold Your Wee for a Wii contest?  Too much water and she literally drowned.

----------


## H Roark

What is the difference between apricot seeds you buy at a nursery and the raw apricot seeds you get from the fruit itself?  Is there a difference?  Because if not, you could just go down to your local nursery and eat the seeds straight from the packet...

----------


## FrankRep

> What is the difference between apricot seeds you buy at a nursery and the raw apricot seeds you get from the fruit itself?  Is there a difference?  Because if not, you could just go down to your local nursery and eat the seeds straight from the packet...


Are the seeds genetically modified from the nursery?

----------


## H Roark

I don't know, this is just a hypothetical I'm putting out there.  I haven't actually gone to the nursery to look at them, does that matter?  Is it a fact that genetically modified apricots carry less B17 or none at all?

----------


## Acala

> But add too much Hydrogen Chloride (powder) to water and you have some pretty nasty acid.  (Hydrygen Chloride by itself isnt dangerous in a powdered substance, but when you introduce it to liquid is when it becomes its more well known acidic form)..


Hydrogen Chloride is a GAS at room temperature, not a powder.  And it is a DEADLY caustic gas that will burn your lungs out.  It will also burn any other flesh it comes into contact with.  




> The thing is about our new twisted political chemical science is that it is only geared towards making someone money off of your sickness which dramatically skews the results.  If the information was not edited by lawyers, we could actually get some tests done to find the SAFE and RECOMMENDED levels of B17.


Not sure what lawyers have to do with it.  More likely the FDA and the fact that a natural substance like "vitamin B17" cannot be patented and so the enormous expense of running it through FDA testing cannot be recouped by the profits from exclusive sales granted by patent protection.

----------


## Birdlady

If I ever had cancer, I'd first try DMSO intravenously. If that didn't work, I'd probably try the B-17.  You do have to be careful, but I think you'd have to eat 30+ seeds every day for a few months to get sick.  

I actually remember reading a story of some woman who was eating something like 9 grams of apricot seeds a day as a cancer treatment.  Her cancer was shrinking, but she found out she had cyanide poisoning.  She quit for a few weeks, her levels were lower.  Nothing else was working for her cancer, so she continued.  

I doubt cyanide poisoning feels much worse than chemo poisoning. Except chemo poisoning is acceptable as totally normal! It's OK to have your hair fall out from a cancer treatment (that makes BILLIONS of dollars a year might I add).  If vitamin C was doing this, it would be immediately banned.  Every single news outlet would be saying how dangerous it is! 

Eating a few seeds a day shouldn't cause anyone harm.  If you are concerned about it, they can probably do a blood test.

----------


## health-nut

> B-17 isn't a regular vitamin. It is cyanide paired up with some other molecule, and when it is exposed to the outer membrane of a cancerous cell, a chemical reaction takes place and the cyanide is released, killing the cancer at the source. The rest is passed through your body, but I wouldn't recommend eating more than 10 or 12 raw apricot seeds a day.


I would like to start taking b17 but I can't tolerate the bitter taste of kernels.

Does anyone know where you can get pure capsules, and if the pure creams are just as good?

----------


## Dr.3D

> But add too much Hydrogen Chloride (powder) to water and you have some pretty nasty acid.


Hydrogen Chloride isn't a powder, it is a gas.  Combine that gas with water and you get Hydrochloric acid.   Hydrogen Chloride is a dangerous gas and if you were to breath it, you would probably die, as when it came into contact with the water moisture in your lungs, it would turn into Hydrochloric acid and burn your lungs.

The only time you see Hydrogen Chloride as anything other than a gas is when it is compressed into a liquid state.  This is usually done for shipping and you will see tank cars of Hydrogen Chloride on the railroad tracks when observing them cross the road in front of you.   If there was a train wreck, and one of those tanks ruptured, and the wind was blowing in your direction, you would need to move out of the area pretty fast or it would probably kill you.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

IF you're old enough to drink alcohol...

*AMARETTO*
This almond-flavoured spirit that falls into the "nut liqueur" category is not made from nuts at all but* rather apricot pits*. These pits have a nutty but slightly bitter flavor, which accounts for the name amaretto, which is Italian for " a little bitter." Its invention dates back to 1525 in the village of Saronno, Italy where legend has it that a young widow who posed as the subject for a painter invented it as a thank you gift for the artist. The original version is known as Amaretto Disaronno; there are also now a number of versions made in the United States. Serve on ice It also works well in cocktails and as an ingredient in a variety of desserts. 

Many uses for Amaretto in cooking... so there are ways to induce!

Yumm!

----------


## tmosley

FYI, Vitamin B-17 isn't actually a vitamin.  The guy who discovered it just called it that so he could sell more.

I love how people on these forums hate to put unproven "poisons" (or other substances definitively proven to be safe) in their body, yet they will happily put CYANIDE down their throats based on the word of a single quack, and those hucksters that grew up around him.

Chronic exposure to cyanide causes a number of health problems, including PERMANENT PARALYSIS.

This information is readily available on Wikipedia.  Stop poisoning yourselves with "natural" cures and do some actual research.

----------


## Dr.3D

> FYI, Vitamin B-17 isn't actually a vitamin.  The guy who discovered it just called it that so he could sell more.


B17 = C20 H27 NO11

B1 = C12 H17 N4 OS

B12 = C63 H87 CoN14 O14 P-2

Notice any similarities?

BTW: Vitamin B12 also contains cyanide.

----------


## tmosley

> B17 = C20 H27 NO11
> 
> B1 = C12 H17 N4 OS
> 
> B12 = C63 H87 CoN14 O14 P-2
> 
> Notice any similarities?
> 
> BTW: Vitamin B12 also contains cyanide.


Yes, but it's not contained in a package that that degrades it into some sugars and FREE cyanide (the stuff that kills you).

Just because it's made of carbon, nitrogen, and hydrogen doesn't mean it's similar.  That's what damn near ALL organic molecules are made of.

I am a chemist.  You are not.

Edit:  also, you can't tell ANYTHING about a compound by its empirical formula.  You have to show bonds and their relations.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I am a chemist.  You are not.


And just how in the heck do you know what I am?

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> FYI, Vitamin B-17 isn't actually a vitamin.  The guy who discovered it just called it that so he could sell more.
> 
> I love how people on these forums hate to put unproven "poisons" (or other substances definitively proven to be safe) in their body, yet they will happily put CYANIDE down their throats based on the word of a single quack, and those hucksters that grew up around him.
> 
> Chronic exposure to cyanide causes a number of health problems, including PERMANENT PARALYSIS.
> 
> This information is readily available on Wikipedia.  Stop poisoning yourselves with "natural" cures and do some actual research.


wikipedia.. home of the best information the CIA puts out.,

----------


## M House

I'm not a chemist and I'm not even getting how there could be any similarity between vitamin B12 and vitamin B17? Your body seems to think they're pretty different too (different metabolism). Vitamin B17 hasn't exactly convinced me its essential and well it breaks down into some toxic $#@! and well toxic $#@! is sometimes used to treat cancer so maybe it works?

----------


## tmosley

> And just how in the heck do you know what I am?


Because of your blatant ignorance of even basic chemistry.  I don't blame you for being ignorant of such things, but don't try to tell me that you're some sort of expert when you clearly are not.  You post empirical formulae like they mean something and tell me that I should "see the similarity".

It's like trying to tell an astrophysicist that the Earth is flat and the moon is attached to a crystal sphere.  Anyone making such an argument quite clearly demonstrates that they are not an astrophysicist.  

Again, I love how people believe the quackery of a single person with a clear financial interest in the spread of disinformation over legions of knowledgeable people with no financial interest (or who would, if anything, profit from you killing yourselves, as you would end up going to the hospital, paying a bunch of money to support their industries).

----------


## Dr.3D

> Because of your blatant ignorance of even basic chemistry.  I don't blame you for being ignorant of such things, but don't try to tell me that you're some sort of expert when you clearly are not.  You post empirical formulae like they mean something and tell me that I should "see the similarity".
> 
> It's like trying to tell an astrophysicist that the Earth is flat and the moon is attached to a crystal sphere.  Anyone making such an argument quite clearly demonstrates that they are not an astrophysicist.  
> 
> Again, I love how people believe the quackery of a single person with a clear financial interest in the spread of disinformation over legions of knowledgeable people with no financial interest (or who would, if anything, profit from you killing yourselves, as you would end up going to the hospital, paying a bunch of money to support their industries).


Well, since you are a chemist, perhaps you will draw out the diagrams of those three "vitamins" so we can see what they look like compared to each other.  This shouldn't be a big problem for you because as you stated, it is basic chemistry.

Edit: Actually I'll save you the trouble.
*B17*


*B1*


*B12*


By definition, a vitamin is anything required in small quantities for optimal health.
If Dr. Krebs considered B17 as something required for optimal health, then he would call it a vitamin.

It is a matter of who is talking about it as to whether it would be considered a vitamin and the chemical makeup and structure would be of little value in determining if something is a vitamin.

----------


## FrankRep

*The Little Cyanide Cookbook; Delicious Recipes Rich in Vitamin B17 (Paperback)*

http://www.amazon.com/Cyanide-Cookbo.../dp/0912986379


This sounds fun!

----------


## tmosley

> Well, since you are a chemist, perhaps you will draw out the diagrams of those three "vitamins" so we can see what they look like compared to each other.  This shouldn't be a big problem for you because as you stated, it is basic chemistry.
> 
> Edit: Actually I'll save you the trouble.
> *B17*
> 
> 
> *B1*
> 
> 
> ...


I could say that arsenic is required in small amounts for optimal health, but that wouldn't make it a vitamin (for several reasons).  Amygdalin has never been proven to be required for any cellular process, and was never used for anything other than to treat cancer...unsuccessfully, I might add--more people died from cyanide poisoning  while on the treatment than those that went into remission on it.  That makes it a drug, if anything.  He called it a vitamin so he wouldn't have to get FDA approval.  

Also, Dr. Krebs isn't (wasn't?  is he still alive?) a doctor.  He was granted a "Doctorate of Science" after a 1 hour presentation at a small christian school that was never accredited to give out graduate degrees of any type, much less medical degrees.

He's about as much of a doctor as Dr. Dre.

It's fast talkers like this, and schmucks like those on this forum that are causing the Codex Alimentarius to be shoved down our throats.  That's very bad for me, as one of the aspects of my company is the sale of neutracueticals (ones that actually DO help to get rid of cancer--increasing the effectiveness of chemotherapy by 17% without added side effects).

----------


## H Roark

*Finally some reputable sources selling apricot kernels!*

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/e...jsp?id=MO-1053

http://www.apricotpower.com/

----------


## dannno

> It's fast talkers like this, and schmucks like those on this forum that are causing the Codex Alimentarius to be shoved down our throats. .


You've gotta be kidding me. 

Oh ya, what's your opinion on G. Edward Griffin?

----------


## dannno

> *Finally some reputable sources selling apricot kernels!*
> 
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/e...jsp?id=MO-1053
> 
> http://www.apricotpower.com/


I got the apricotpower seeds, they're all good.

They come in a vacuum seal bag, so if you have those vacuum sealers you can shut the bag tight again and keep them fresh.

----------


## tmosley

> You've gotta be kidding me. 
> 
> Oh ya, what's your opinion on G. Edward Griffin?


He's not a scientist, so you can't really blame him for being ignorant of scientific issues.  He's a typical "straight ticket" libertarian like so many on this forum.  If it is anti-establishment, he believes in it.  Unfortunately, the world isn't that simple.  Politicians lie, economists are incompetent, but scientists as a whole are generally right, so long as their opinions are based off of systematic scientific study.

Basically, he's right on politics, right on economics, wrong on science.

----------

